

My small rebellion against Google+ - C1D
http://c-1-d.tumblr.com/post/67450511871/my-small-rebellion-against-google

======
Gaurav322
Now, Google and Facebook competition becomes more stiff and due to this,
Google tries to make his social networking site more popular through Sign up
process like Gmail, youtube and other stuff which automatically increase the
number of accounts for Google Plus and according to stats, they are winning
but in reality, very few mass spend their valuable time in Google Plus. So,
their all hard work goes in vain eventually.

